

Ferrari 512 BBi Is A Piece of Art [video] - luisvieira_gmr
http://www.videry.me/videopage2.php?id=44
When Holger Schubert created his studio-garage space, he did what any self-respecting, Ferrari-loving, minimalist architect would do: he took his work-of-art BB 512i and built everything around it. As any showcased work of art deserves to be, Holger&#x27;s car is in the spotlight and on the pedestal that is the studio garage, which was designed and built for the specific purpose of working and living alongside the Ferrari. Holger shares the details of his car and of his enviable space, which includes a 16-foot driveway bridge, a ramp to roll the car outside to start, and some of the best views a car can take in of the Pacific Ocean.
======
jrsmitchell
For those that liked this, the video comes from a fantastic series called
Petrolicious:

[http://www.youtube.com/user/PetroliciousCo](http://www.youtube.com/user/PetroliciousCo)

As a car nut I look forward to their videos and rewatch them regularly. They
really do a better job of capturing "automotive enthusiasm" than any other
series I've seen. They videos have a very positive energy and as a result the
comments on these videos are also almost entirely positive - never seen this
on YouTube before!

A few others that non-car-nuts might like are:

Never Enough Alfa (hilarious back story about his father)
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx2sPfgqlkg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx2sPfgqlkg)
and Jack's Toy Is a BMW Isetta (nice energy, hilarious sweater):
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70ufaopHIVI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70ufaopHIVI)

~~~
zalew
amazing channel, didn't know about it <goes straight to the bmw videos>.

------
eps
Also comes in Maseratti flavor. Courtesy of the same guy, 4 years prior.
Collected some prize from Maseratti too.

[http://www.slashgear.com/maserati-granturismo-shares-
living-...](http://www.slashgear.com/maserati-granturismo-shares-living-room-
with-architect-video-2750378/)

------
abruzzi
Shades of Ferris Beuller. Hopefully he doesn't have a son.

~~~
saurabh
Reminded me of the movie too.

------
philbarr
Lovely. And I love how he has basically centered his entire (living room?)
around the one car and has a little ramp to edge it out into the world and
everything. Especially because, I think, you don't want to turn the engine on,
fill the place up with smoke and then drive off.

One thing though, how does he get the car back _in_?

~~~
greghinch
Maybe not as much of a concern. It's likely the car needs to warm up for a few
minutes when starting, so you don't want to do that idling inside. Easy enough
to just drive in and immediately shut it off though.

~~~
philbarr
You'd still end up pumping quite a lot of carbon monoxide into your living
space doing that, I think.

~~~
duncanmcdowell
It wouldn't be significant - leave the garage door open for a few minutes and
you would be fine. I imagine he has ventilation designed to take this into
consideration.

~~~
inthewind
Would you need to do at at all? As it wouldn't get cold.

~~~
greghinch
Cold for an engine block and timing belts and cold for a person are two
different things

------
thesmileyone
Similar here. You need a few hours to read it though.

[http://www.luxury4play.com/automotive/36568-worlds-most-
beau...](http://www.luxury4play.com/automotive/36568-worlds-most-beautiful-
garages-exotics-insane-garage-picture-thread-50-pics.html)

------
arethuza
Here is a video of Chris Evans letting James May drive his £12 million 1963
Ferrari 250 GTO:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxWMYcPX27s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxWMYcPX27s)

~~~
duncanmcdowell
Oh man...I don't know if I would let anyone drive that car on a wet road (even
if it was James May). I cringed when he went through that rather large puddle.

------
inthewind
Wonder if he needs it, as he has such a short drive to work.

I was quite jealous of the love he had for that thing.

------
bredren
Mitt Romney also has a car elevator.

------
caycep
didn't Ferris and Cameron destroy this already?

~~~
inthewind
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5990614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5990614)

------
maxwell2022
it doesn't have any registration numbers?

------
everyone
Why is this article here!?

------
nighthawk24
Umm, NO. That car is a car. It is the value given to it and value which is
extracted from it.

~~~
Eduardo3rd
Are you saying that something can only be art if it has no value?

~~~
greghinch
Or even that something can only be art if it has no other function? Don't be
silly (Directed at grandparent)

